# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Filtre de Gauss !

## The-msx

Salut .

Je veux comprendre une chose dans le filtre de gauss .

Si J'ai une image f et je vais appliquer le filtre de gauss  G[i][j], donc on va utiliser le formule : 

G[i][j] = (1/(2Pi* σ^2)) *  exp(-(i^2 +j^2)/(2*(σ^2)) 
ou bien : 
G[i][j] = exp(-(i^2 +j^2)/(2*(σ^2)) 

Aussi , je veux savoir pour une matrice 3*3 :  
les i et les  j appartiennent 'ils  {-1,0,+1} ou de {0,1,2} ????


Merci d'avance.

----------


## Lost in

Salut,




> Aussi , je veux savoir pour une matrice 3*3 :  
> les i et les  j appartiennent 'ils  {-1,0,+1} ou de {0,1,2} ????


C'est la mme chose

----------


## The-msx

> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> C'est la mme chose


 :8O: 
Commet tu me dis que c'est la mme chose !!!
Si on travaille avec {0,1,2} 
Donc le 1er lment de la matrice ( l'lment du coin gauche en haut) 
serait gale   (1/(2Pi* σ^2)) (car l'exponentielle  gale  1 dans ce cas )

Par contre si on travaille avec {-1,0,1} 

Donc le 1er lment de la matrice ( l'lment du coin gauche  droite) 
serait gale   (1/(2Pi* σ^2)) * exp ( .....)   (on remplace i et j par -1)

Tu vois le problme ?

----------


## SmileSoft

Salut The-msx, 

voil une bonne explication de l'algorithme du filtre gaussien:  http://www.developpez.net/forums/d32...tion-gaussien/

bonne continuation  ::):

----------


## The-msx

> Salut The-msx, 
> 
> voil une bonne explication de l'algorithme du filtre gaussien:  http://www.developpez.net/forums/d32...tion-gaussien/
> 
> bonne continuation


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerci bien , C'est exactement ce que j'ai voulus  comprendre   ::yaisse2::  


PS: Est ce que C'est obligatoire de diviser par la somme des lment de la matrice pour chaque filtre ? (Si oui, je comprend que la somme des lement dans un filtre dois tre gale  1 !  )

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Est ce que C'est obligatoire de diviser par la somme des lment de la matrice pour chaque filtre ?


Oui (enfin si tu veux un rsultat correct  ::aie:: )

----------


## The-msx

Merci  vous tous  ::D: 


J'ai une autre question. 

Supposant que j'ai une image f dont Je vais appliquer le filtre de Gauss. 
Supposant que le noyau de Gauss est le suivant : 

 

Prenons un voisinage centr d'un pixel (x,y) de l'image f comme a (par exemple) : 





(C'est  dire f(x,y) = 5)


Alors est ce que la nouvelle valeur du pixel (x,y) de la nouvelle image (aprs application du filtre de Gauss) est egale  : 

a+2b+3c+4d+5e+6f+7j+8h+9i  



ou elle est gale  : 



9a+ 8b+7c + 6d + 5e + 4f + 3j + 2h + i 







Merci d'avance .

PS : je pose cette question car j'ai trouver les 2 formules et je sais pas la quelle est juste .

----------


## PRomu@ld

a+2b+3c+4d+5e+6f+7j+8h+9i 

Ca serait tordu de faire autrement. C'est une application linaire.

----------


## The-msx

> a+2b+3c+4d+5e+6f+7j+8h+9i 
> 
> Ca serait tordu de faire autrement. C'est une application linaire.


Merci bien PRomu@ld  ::D:

----------


## The-msx

Salut ! 
J'ai autre question ! 
pour appliquer le Kernel Laplacien 


0   1   0
1  -4   1
0   1   0


sur combien je dois diviser??( je divise par 4 ou 3 ou je divise pas?)
mme question pour : 


1 1 1
1 -8 1 
1 1 1

et s'il existe d'autre noyau pour l'application du filtre Laplacien . et merci  ::D:

----------

